# You Might Think (The Cars) Lexington Lab Band



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Really good Dale , I enjoyed that ,thanks !


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

John Reilly said:


> Really good Dale , I enjoyed that ,thanks !


thank you sir for being willing to travel back in time! appreciate your post very much, dale.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

tonedr said:


> thank you sir for being willing to travel back in time!


Haha , I was already there , , why what year is it now ? L.O.L.B#(*


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

As usual, pro video, great musicians.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

marcos said:


> As usual, pro video, great musicians.


thank you for the kind post and sharing your time to check it out!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome! How did you get David Gilmour?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

jimsz said:


> Awesome! How did you get David Gilmour?


it wasn't easy!


----------

